# How's this heat wave treating your lawn?



## grassland (Mar 7, 2019)

Every yard in the neighborhood either has extreme heat stress or has large sections of grass that are completely dying out. We are in the tampa bay area and things are pretty rough. Temps have been in the upper 90's and dry. I've gotten down a few extra waterings on my lawn and my mine is hanging in there. I was wondering how others are doing.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

My Tiftuf is doing great. Zero irrigation. We haven't received rain in two weeks and over 90F pretty much the entire time.


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)

It hasn't been higher than 79 In so cal all year, waiting For some heat so my grass takes off, I'm jealous!


----------



## UFG8RMIKE (Apr 21, 2019)

We are also in TB area (Pasco) Had to add a 3rd day of watering till we get some rain. Nothing on the horizon for the next 1.5-2 weeks


----------



## BlakeG (Jul 17, 2018)

Drier than cracker juice around here


----------



## hefegrass (Mar 20, 2019)

everyone in my neighborhood has TTTF...and all their lawns look really bad, even the people with irrigation cant keep the TTTF from turning brown. my zoysia is doing pretty good overall, the heat is taking its toll and i have a couple spots that i have to baby but overall its doing ok, my irrigation is working overtime though.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

hefegrass said:


> everyone in my neighborhood has TTTF...and all their lawns look really bad, even the people with irrigation cant keep the TTTF from turning brown. my zoysia is doing pretty good overall, the heat is taking its toll and i have a couple spots that i have to baby but overall its doing ok, my irrigation is working overtime though.


Same with the neighbors TTTF lawns here. All are dry and browning. My common Bermuda is doing fairly well. I put down about 3/4" of water Sunday. Took 10 hours of moving hoses and sprinklers but I got it done. Seed heads are starting to pop up.


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

I have got several dry spots but overall doing pretty well. Like others have said, any fescue in the area here is completely scorched already.


----------



## LawnDrummer (Jan 16, 2019)

On the Georgia coast here with heat in the upper 90's and no rain since May 12th. Centipede hanging in there. I did notice a few dry spots over Memorial Day weekend and found out it was just a sprinkler head needing some adjustment.


----------



## Keepin It Reel (Feb 20, 2019)

It's been brutal here in SC. I'm going to add one additional day of manual irrigation. I have several spots that are struggling.


----------



## tcorbitt20 (Aug 31, 2018)

My Bermuda loves the heat. I had to go five days between mowes over the weekend, and I ended up with a lot of scalping. I have run the irrigation a few times in the last few weeks, too.


----------



## LawnRat (Mar 22, 2019)

I'm 75mi south of Tampa Bay. It's been 95+ degrees and no rain in weeks. To make matters worse our 4 month fertilizer ban starts Saturday, so I have to put down fert tomorrow (my last legal irrigation day before the ban). Everything is heat stressed so I'm doing a pre-fert watering today.

How are you Florida guys handling the fert ban?


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

@Movingshrub Beautiful - who says you can't grow bermuda in the shade?


----------



## fp_911 (Apr 10, 2017)

Mine looks bad. I was out of town last week so it received no water.

So between dry patches and seed heads it looks awful. I started watering two days ago, let's see if that helps. But for now I've just got an average lawn.


----------



## Jordan90 (Apr 7, 2019)

tcorbitt20 said:


> My Bermuda loves the heat. I had to go five days between mowes over the weekend, and I ended up with a lot of scalping. I have run the irrigation a few times in the last few weeks, too.


some of my bermuda is thriving, other hates it


----------



## MrMeaner (Feb 21, 2017)

mine is growing like crazy in the last few weeks..did just fertilize and have had plenty of rain here in Lubbock, TX though


----------



## FluffiB (May 26, 2019)

No rain in the past 2 weeks with temps in the mid 90s here in middle TN. I stopped irrigating due to really expensive water here. Common Bermuda in the front is doing pretty good. Fescue back shows some stress. Fescue in part shade is still doing good.

All my neighbors have fescue, which are looking really stressed. One that has part Bermuda (not sure of the type) shows stress.

I started using N-Ext's bio-stim package on the front this year. And humic acid only in the back. I really think this is helping with this heat with no rain!


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I started getting some hot spots while I was away this past weekend. I'm going to start doing the "syringing" as mentioned by @viva_oldtrafford two times each afternoon to see if that helps.


----------



## dre white (May 6, 2019)

It is supposed to start cooling down this weekend and may actually rain by next Friday. I have raised my HOC to 1.5 inches once I heard the heat was coming. I have slowed mowing to once per week as to not mow it to death. The seed heads make the lawn look foul right now but we shall get through this.


----------



## Batsonbe (May 9, 2019)

Common Bermuda is showing dry spots. Still has a good color to it and still filling in. The fescue patches I had in the front are roasted. I'm watering once a week. No idea how much I'm getting down but I'm only running my diy sprinklers 20 minutes in each area.


----------



## grassland (Mar 7, 2019)

I am praying for rain this weekend. Just in the past 24 hrs, more grass has completely checked out all over the place. It's been brutal.


----------



## JRS 9572 (May 28, 2018)

1ST pic. June 15th 2018



2nd pic. May 26th 2019



Of course I installed Rachio this year for an irrigation controller. I don't think it's water enough. Started supplementing or over riding after this weekend. It's driving me nuts right now.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

We finally got some rain Friday night and temps plummeted. Went from 85 at 11am Friday to 68 at 11am Saturday. Definitely welcome.


----------



## Seanusa (Jul 25, 2019)

grassland said:


> Every yard in the neighborhood either has extreme heat stress or has large sections of grass that are completely dying out. We are in the tampa bay area and things are pretty rough. Temps have been in the upper 90's and dry. I've gotten down a few extra waterings on my lawn and my mine is hanging in there. I was wondering how others are doing.


hi. I love in Tampa, too. I would love to speak to someone who could help me. If I overseed my lawn that has Zoysia, St. Augustine, Wild Bermuda, Weeds and Bahia with Arden 15, will it take over?

Do you know of someone good who could level out my lawn, first?


----------



## Seanusa (Jul 25, 2019)

Hello Everyone. I have a bumpy lawn. I want to establish my lawn from Seed. I like Arden 15. What should I do in order to ensure that It looks perfect like a soccer field? I want to actually play soccer on my lawn? Will Arden 15 grow too fast? I don't want to be mowing every 3 days.


----------



## Hexadecimal 00FF00 (Sep 20, 2018)

My Bermuda is doing well; some of my neighbors' Bermuda and St. Augustine lawns are in sad shape.

In other/related news, I was on vacation and sprayed my 3rd ever application of PGR, followed by a mow the next day, before leaving. My first two applications I didn't get very even. This one was great. It was nice to return to a lawn that wasn't overgrown or spotty (short and tall).


----------



## Chocolate Lab (Jun 8, 2019)

Heat -- or more accurately, drought -- is killing me. I've only had about a half an inch of rain in the last six weeks, and that's with upper 90s temps most days. And no rain in the forecast for the next week. 

I'm not sure what kind of stress my newly-grown Monaco lawn can survive at such a young age. I assume not much.


----------

